# Spec V, Nissan Clubsport or Track edition wheels for the R35 (full set)



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thinking about trying some different wheels and am considering the above (seen different variations in pictures etc so not that fussed whether black or dark grey etc so long as its the Spec V style (with 'silver alloy' rim)). Seem to be quite difficult to find (seen some in USA as fitted to their Black Editions) but ideally looking for a complete set in the UK to save on shipping fees and VAT/Customs duties. Thanks.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The states is the easiest place to pick them up, if you can find a company to ship at reasonable money you can offset it against the wheels as there much cheaper there.

They do come up here for sale but not often, they tend to be like or hate design.

Ive got a set of tsw Nurburgring for sale with tyres and sensors in, as I’ve just bought some TE37 Ultras.

thanks


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Worth remenbering the Nissan Track Edition / Nismo wheels have different offsets which is why those cars have wider front wings, and why Nissan stopped offering them as an option on the Premium/Recaro/Prestige models.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks both, some useful info. I had previously read (but forgotten) about the different offset, so good reminder and definitely something for me to check (I've got a CBA).


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There not track edition wheels or nismo, there track pack wheels and as far as I am aware there straight bolt on with no need to check anything with regards to std fitment.

good luck


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I've recently wondered about that. I know they were originally offered as an option but the offset difference is what stopped Nissan offering them as an option. And now, with the different stud sizes between the base and TE/Nismo models, I wonder if the Track Pack wheels are the same as the TE/Nismo wheels in terms of the hole sizes for the studs.... Fascinating stuff...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the track pack wheel is based on being lighter than the regular dba rim. The wheel studs are basic std fitment as I've looked at my 2012 track pack.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I agree with that. However the latest specs for TE and Nismo says the hubs and studs are different (even Litchfield spec'd that in their TE advert). Its only 1mm, but would at least make a difference in wheel nut sizes, presumably including the locking nuts...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Te and nismo eBa models are different


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks like I need to be looking for either original Spec V wheels (probably going to be like gold dust), or the CBA Clubsport wheels/US CBA black edition wheels. Later wheels probably going to be an issue with hubs. I'll be sure to check offsets


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Try chris Gerahty at tarmacsport in derby He was flogging some And they looked tidy when I was visiting there👍


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Still on the hunt if anyone is looking to sell, thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Pretty sure litchfeild had a set


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRmI0QsDpZG/


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks Mookistar, I'll give them a call tomorrow  (I think the EBA TE wheels might not fit on my CBA hubs, from previous posts/advice, but I'll see what Litchfields say)


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They are eba wheels


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Track pack wheels are ok, track edition wheels have a different pcd.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The states always has track pack wheels for sale.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Still looking. Have drawn a blank so far. Waiting to hear back if they can be ordered from Japan direct.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you're on facebook go to the GTR selling from the States, usually a set on there.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve seen dozens of sets for sale over the pond. They usually have, wheels,lower front undertrays same as our track pack,carbon rear spoilers.

Think there std on be model over there.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Still looking - expensive to get in from the States (and not many vendors want to ship them) so trying again to see if anything in the UK. Thanks.


----------

